# Blue eyed pleco



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Whats the most you would pay for a 3 inch one? Just wondering because my LFS said he can get me one but he did'nt say a price. So basically I just don't want to get ripped off.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

? sorry dude ?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

From what I understand it is a rare fish due to habitat destruction and the only place they are found is along the magdelan tributaries where the drug cartels control most of the area making it next to impossible to import in large numbers. I would say if you can afford it get it. It does require a large tank eventually. It's adult size is 10 1/2 inches and tank mates must be non-aggressive.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

$190 sounds like a good price if its small. Im sure they might ask for more but i dont think their looks warrant anymore..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, expensive & rare


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i did research on this last night after talking to you

they are very rare and the price i found that a guy bought was $200 for a 4" blue eyed pleco

they get to be around 12" max. strickly a non-aggessive tank cause they are easly picked on. and everything else you do to care for a pleco is about the same

just make sure to see it before you buy it


----------



## chessie13 (Jan 7, 2004)

Does anyone have a pic of one?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

wow 3 months ago A LFS near here had 5 of them for $35 a peice..I'll ak if they can get more then hit Aquabid!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

chessie13 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of one?


 here ya go


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

damn only $35 I would have bought the entire stock.

Well I'm going to talk to the guy tomorrow and see if it is still available. If it's cheap I'm going to get it. I have pleanty of room for him in my 220 gal so that won't be an issue.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

just make sure the other fish dont decide to eat him


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Damn, I want my pelco to have blue eyes.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ahhh for that money i would much rather have the titanicus.. its not such a pansy. Although, attempting to breed this species and keep it alive would certainly be a noble cause.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

True.

I would have bought out the stock too. Make sure of the origin of the fish before you purchase.

Also (and I know this has been forgotten by anyone who used to have one!), these guys can be aggressive with each other when larger (very aggressive). So plan ahead so one rare fish doesn't kill another (wouldn't THAT suck! ).

Not being negative, I'd clear out tanks fast to hold some of these.


----------



## chessie13 (Jan 7, 2004)

That thing has awesome color. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A guy in Holland is selling two pretty large ones (around 8") for 20 euro's (about 25 bucks US) a piece... (see here).

I'd love to get those critters, but I don't have any room for them, unless I'd risk them with my piranha's...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I guess it's all about the right time, the right place, the right price....
oh well...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sadly the blue eyed was sold last week for $50 I'm to late


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is he getting any more man

why dont you ask where he gets his from to?


----------



## mgruber (Feb 2, 2004)

i had a stock list from S. America and they were 15 dollars a piece, i ordered all of them, but they never replied, guess someone beat me to it, they are starting to collect them again, they had a big oil spill down there about 10 years ago...if anyone can get me some for about 30-40 a piece, i will buy all of them up...i have a waiting list of people that want them!!! They sure do fight between themselves though, one guy had two, i guess they were both males, one killed the other...now he only has one :laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes, please remember this, they can be MEAN to each other.
Probably one of the obstacles in mating them. Can you put me on
your list of people interested if you get them? I can honestly say that 
I would put serious effort into breeding.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Any more info on their availability?


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i want one


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kory said:


> sadly the blue eyed was sold last week for $50 I'm to late
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's been a year, but look at the profit you would have made...

http://www.riverwonders.com/catalog/i111.html


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

f*ck that sh*t I would never pay that much for a fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kory said:


> f*ck that sh*t I would never pay that much for a fish
> [snapback]843463[/snapback]​


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> I know it's been a year, but look at the profit you would have made...
> 
> http://www.riverwonders.com/catalog/i111.html
> [snapback]843416[/snapback]​


Knowing a little about Riverwonders, they more than likely want at least 50% more than the fish is worth, and you'd probably end up with a different species anyways...
That store really is an eyesore


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Knowing a little about Riverwonders, they more than likely want at least 50% more than the fish is worth, and you'd probably end up with a different species anyways...
> That store really is an eyesore
> 
> 
> ...


Yes indeed. Dont waste your time there.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Yes indeed. Dont waste your time there.
> [snapback]843870[/snapback]​


I've only heard crappy things myself, just curious about the 'going price'.

Do you really think they have their own protected population of blue eyeds?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

this species is only in 1 river with under 500 adults in the wild..... this is the ONLY reason they rnt exported legally.....

oil spill my ass..... and ppl who say they saw them for 35 r full of sh*t... u will never see one for under 150 (3-4in) thism fish is so pricey no LFS would risk a beginner employee with trusting for this fish..... i bet u theyd be told b4 they came in to hold all plecos until the manager came in properly id'ed then puta price tag and made sure his employees new wat one was what as to avoid miselling a blue eyed pleco as a comm... as far as i kno there r 3 breeders in southeast asia.... this is NOT enough as they only sell to nieghboring countries... if we see 15-30 breeders then we can exspect some to export to europe.... 45-100 then to the US..... same thing with bloodworms asia gets the best then europe then the crap goes to the US....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

con man said:


> and ppl who say they saw them for 35 r full of sh*t...[snapback]844548[/snapback]​


So you are calling those that have seen Blue Eyes for such a price liars, even though you have no shred of evidence to back up your ignorant statement, and you won't ever be able to provide that...?








I know what I saw, and I assume the others do too - so act normal, please: it saves you making yourself look like a fool in plain public.

Ten years ago, these fish were much easier to get than nowadays - maybe some private people bought them for a decent price back then, kept their fish for all those years (these fish get over 25 years of age), and then tried to sell it for whatever reason, not knowing about its present-day value or history?
Did that ever occur to you? - probably not...


----------

